# Anything cycling related you regret buying?



## Doyleyburger (16 Apr 2014)

..........Because I think I'm starting to regret buying my Garmin. At the moment I find it so much more convenient and much quicker just to hit the finish button on my strava app at the end of my ride and job done. Rather than wait for what seems forever for my laptop to load just so I can upload my garmin activity.
But I never have been one for patience.......
Anything you guys regret buying ?


----------



## jefmcg (16 Apr 2014)

Lidl/Aldi cycling jackets.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (16 Apr 2014)

The Mio Cyclo. I wish I'd bought a Garmin instead or not bothered at all.


----------



## DooDah (16 Apr 2014)

Several jerseys which did not fit, an aldi track pump which nearly knocked me out when the top flew off, and most definitely a Charge Spoon saddle


----------



## MikeG (16 Apr 2014)

jefmcg said:


> Lidl/Aldi cycling jackets.





DooDah said:


> ......... and most definitely a Charge Spoon saddle


Funny, isn't it. Because I reckon my Aldi jacket is the best £20-something I have ever spent on cycle-related clothing. Oh, and the £7 winter gloves were fantastic, too. The Charge Spoon is the best saddle I've ever had. We're all different .


----------



## Dayvo (16 Apr 2014)

My first long tour: I bought a Bob Yak trailer (about £300), instead of using panniers. I crashed almost immediately (BIG wobble at 40 kph) and crashed on 1st day of a 3-month tour and broke my collar bone.

Four weeks later, I re-started on a new bike. WITH panniers. F*k the Yak!


----------



## Brandane (16 Apr 2014)

Two helmets, now gathering dust.
SPD pedals and shoes, now removed and replaced on 3 bikes with good quality grippy flats.
A bike equipped with Sora shifters which was a real PITA since my other bike was Tiagra. Ended up upgrading the Sora shifters which was more expensive than just buying a better specced bike in the first place.


----------



## jefmcg (16 Apr 2014)

MikeG said:


> Funny, isn't it. Because I reckon my Aldi jacket is the best £20-something I have ever spent on cycle-related clothing.


Then it's your fault! I bought two bargain jackets from those stores - both were complete boil-in-the-bag - on the basis of extremely positive reviews here.


----------



## Brandane (16 Apr 2014)

A heavy D lock. Does its job, but weighs more than I do. Now relegated to motorbike usage.


----------



## Brightski (16 Apr 2014)

Loads over the years on the next fastest piece of equipment


----------



## jhawk (16 Apr 2014)

Not so far, none at all!


----------



## vickster (16 Apr 2014)

Loads!

Anything from Lidl here too

Garmin 705, bought used, never used, sold a few months later at a loss. Should have kept it as I have now bought an 800 at around 3 times the cost 

Second specialized Sirrus after first was stole. Sirrus crosstrail, barely rode it, fortunately c2w while was still favourable and took relatively little hit in the end

Other bits of clothing never worn

A heavy abus cable type lock, barely used, no benefit over more secure d lock

I dread to think how many thousands I've spent over the years. However, now I don't change my car every six months as I do with bikes instead  which costs me a few hundred, not thousand


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Apr 2014)

jefmcg said:


> Lidl/Aldi cycling jackets.


this... i've no idea what beast mine's made for... It's still hanging on the back of my door, destined for the charity shop, but it'll be one of those guilty donations, along with a box full of VHS cassettes.

I've bought more crap 'super bright' LED lights than i care to remember.. they're slowly being given away to lightless friends.

One of those mini pannier things that goes over the front of the top tube... utter sh!te.

Several hand pumps from Wilkos


----------



## jefmcg (16 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3030825, member: 259"]Airzounds - I was too embarrassed to use it. [/QUOTE]
oh, me too. I wasn't embarrassed, I just found that it was better to concentrate on steering and braking, so only ever used it after the danger had passed. And then it just made me more angry and distressed. I gave it away to a colleague.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3030822, member: 259"]Like many idiots over the years I once bought one of those chain washing things that straps to the derailleurs. It's in a box somewhere.[/QUOTE]

Yup.. been there... done that.
Used once then consigned to the shed.


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Apr 2014)

A Muddy Fox top from Sportsdirect. Bad fit, colours ran in the wash, sweaty, the reflectives peeled off, just not good. Oh and Tenn shorts and a pair of Tenn mitts. I had never thought a pair of mitts could leave you in agony but they did, seemed to put pressure on a nerve inbetween my index and forefinger. Given away....


----------



## Peteaud (16 Apr 2014)

Me, never, no way...


----------



## numbnuts (16 Apr 2014)

Everything I have bought is good and still in use 

ps I nearly bought a helmet cam so I could tell you lot "I was nearly killed today", but I didn't


----------



## Andrew_P (16 Apr 2014)

I got convinced with all this N+1 stuff or cycling forums and bought a Boardman CX "for winter" hated every minute of the three months I used it in winter. I spent most of the rides dreaming of riding my other bike. It is now sitting on a turbo that never gets used either! The only redeeming factor is my eldest daughter uses it occasionally. I now have a strict policy of new bike in, old bike out.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (16 Apr 2014)

Most Aldi/Lidl gear - it usually goes in the charity bag shortly afterwards.


----------



## Julia9054 (16 Apr 2014)

jefmcg said:


> Lidl/Aldi cycling jackets.


I have 2 jackets from Lidl. One is brilliant and the other dreadful.
I have a waterproof for £11.99 that looks great, fits brilliantly and is, well, waterproof!
I have a wind proof jacket that is sweatier than a very sweaty thing with weirdly long sleeves made to fit a gorilla! I only wear it in times of extreme laundry fail!


----------



## the_mikey (16 Apr 2014)

'bargain' Specialized inner tubes. 
Cheap superbright front LED lights. 
Vittoria rubino tyres. 
Bike cleaning kit, none of it beats a bag of rags and an old tooth brush. 

Crud roadracer mk2 Mudguards.


----------



## fossyant (16 Apr 2014)

The early Vittora 'open' clincher tyres - expensive, but the tread used to delaminate off the carcase. Now sorted these days, but annoying at the time, as you'd have to chuck the tyres way before they were worn.


----------



## youngoldbloke (16 Apr 2014)

Most Aldi and Lidl cycling kit - it never fits, (but not their socks) and Sports Direct cycling tights - tight they were, circulation stopping. Most cheapo lights too.


----------



## Cycleops (16 Apr 2014)

I don't know if it Is it just me but but every rear light I have bought has either stopped working or fallen to bits within a very short time of purchase.


----------



## Peteaud (16 Apr 2014)

My Muddy Fox dayglo orange waterproof jacket (sweatbox) is still hanging in the cupboard, mainly as a warning not to buy cheap cr@p.


----------



## Sods_Laur (16 Apr 2014)

This thread is hilarious. 



Brandane said:


> A heavy D lock. Does its job, but weighs more than I do. Now relegated to motorbike usage.


Yup. Bought a kryptonite 18 months ago as there was an Amazon deal, used it once. Instead I use the one I got for a £10 deal from the local train company. It's still heavy, but not like carting around a rucksack full of concrete.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (16 Apr 2014)

jefmcg said:


> Lidl/Aldi cycling jackets.


 Aldi: really? I've several of their softshells, they're excellent VFM, do the job and are lasting years.

I regret:
SPD pedals and shoes for non road bikes.
too many saddlepacks, frame bags, barbags and an Altura full size suit bag that will fit on a rack - never has done, an expensive folly.


----------



## ayceejay (16 Apr 2014)

I think Filzer tools take the 'Useless' biscuit for me. Fortunately MEC have a great return policy so back they went. I bought some tyre levers with a plastic tab on to protect rims, I used one to refit a tyre and noticed the tab of plastic had come off. I couldn't find it amywhere until I unmounted the tyre and found it INSIDE the tyre = crap. Next was a pair of master link pliers that bent the first time I used them because the metal was soft = crap.
Presently topping the list is Eggbeater 2 pedals, I bought the rebuild kit and the destructions said to remove the plastic end cap with a coin - no go - screwdriver - no go I had to, literally dig it out with an old screwdriver = crap.
Some bright spark might suggest that I have missed the real problem here but I had my cack hand checked and all seems to be in order.


----------



## bricksmasher (16 Apr 2014)

Cheap Crappy bike locks, the could be cut through in seconds. :0 live and learn hey


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Apr 2014)

bricksmasher said:


> Cheap Crappy bike locks, the could be cut through in seconds. :0 live and learn hey


with the right tool, expensive gold standard bike locks can be cut through in seconds too.


----------



## gbb (16 Apr 2014)

Sometimes its the cheaper stuff you regret buying. SwissStop rim cleaning rubber...seemed like a good idea at the time. Complete and utter waste of time and money I found.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3030822, member: 259"]Like many idiots over the years I once bought one of those chain washing things that straps to the derailleurs. It's in a box somewhere.[/QUOTE]
Yes, the problem with those is that they require washing themselves, otherwise they become less effective. Washing them is fiddly and inconvenient.

Back on topic: I bought a 2nd-hand "shopping" bike, just for runs to the local shops and back when I didn't want to walk. Then I realised walking to the shops and back is better for me anyway, because it gives my legs exercise other than cycling.
It was an old touring bike, but I've only done about 60km on it over 4 years, so it's been neglected. I should probably clean it up a bit, pump up the tyres, then find someone to give it to. It only cost me $300 so I'd feel bad charging anything for it.


----------



## furball (16 Apr 2014)

Seakskinz gloves. Impossible to get all five fingers into a glove at the same time due to the lining twizzeling up. I've since heard others saying how good they are so I assume the design has improved.


----------



## wiggydiggy (16 Apr 2014)

Cycle computer - It bust a while back and doesn't activate, don't miss it but I should really just chop off the excess wires as it makes a handy clock
£1shop pump - No idea why I thought this would work!
Specialized Borough XC Tyres - actually got these on the forum here from someone but not a dig at them,it was an impulse buy and should have checked online first to read just how puncture happy they were, binned....


----------



## JoeyB (16 Apr 2014)

Helmet….I've worn it once since buying it. It gave me neck ache 

Most of the kit I've bought from Aldi/Lidl has been spot on, but there was one jacket that I bought and the arms are too short. Its still in the wrapper upstairs lol.


----------



## mcshroom (16 Apr 2014)

Tenn Sports Softshell which doesn't breathe at all so you end up soaked wearing it whatever the temperature.
A couple cheap mini pumps

In general though I've done pretty well.


----------



## Cuchilo (17 Apr 2014)

JoeyB said:


> Helmet….I've worn it once since buying it. It gave me neck ache
> .



Youre supposed to clip it under your chin , not to your racksack .


----------



## Julia9054 (17 Apr 2014)

Many pairs of cheap cycling shorts - different brands - in an attempt to save money. All binned.


----------



## Shaun (17 Apr 2014)

A gel filled saddle; made the derriere very rare!

I've now got one of those "sitting on a razor blade" ones:


----------



## Durian (17 Apr 2014)

A VDO wireless computer. I thought I was buying quality being German made but it was crap. The box it came in was ok though!


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Apr 2014)

Not really for me, but on the flip side there's been loads of bikes I regret selling


----------



## ianrauk (17 Apr 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> Not really for me, but on the flip side there's been loads of bikes I regret selling




The only bike I have ever regretted selling is my Recumbent.
All the others I was not fussed because it meant new bling


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (17 Apr 2014)

Pinerello Dogma.


----------



## Rob3rt (17 Apr 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Pinerello Dogma.



Rides as gash as it looks?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (17 Apr 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Rides as gash as it looks?



It rides OK to be fair, it's just that it seems to have its own special clique.
You expect other owners to give you a secret handshake or something.
I found I was treated differently by some riders and that some owners were a little bit elitist.

My experience would be best summed up by saying, its the bike the guy who drives the BMW 5 series rides, X5 owners have Di2 on it


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (17 Apr 2014)

Raltech disc covers to fit 50mm PX wheel. Then buying a second hand rear disc a week later!


----------



## Arjimlad (17 Apr 2014)

A DHB rack mounted bag. I don't ride with a rack any more so it's full of my bike tools. PITA to keep velcro'ing it on & off the bike.


----------



## Bodhbh (17 Apr 2014)

Ortlieb Flight rucsack would be the worst single item. Well made, but totally overengineered and overpriced for use as a bike rucask, I don't know what I was thinking. It also bangs on your bike helmet at the back, just to remind you you've wasted your money.


----------



## bricksmasher (17 Apr 2014)

MontyVeda said:


> with the right tool, expensive gold standard bike locks can be cut through in seconds too.





MontyVeda said:


> with the right tool, expensive gold standard bike locks can be cut through in seconds too.



Can't disagree with you there, but when I had two of the kryptonite locks on my bike after first one was stolen, no one attempted to steal it, instead took it's groupset off, I was just in some ways pleased I still had my frame and wheels thanks to better locks


----------



## winjim (17 Apr 2014)

Nearly got suckered into buying some cheap Tenn bibshorts by that other thread, but reading this one I think I'll save me pennies...


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Apr 2014)

Sealskinz socks - no warmer than ordinary socks and possibly more sweaty.


----------



## jessculter (17 Apr 2014)

A felt 29er in November last year. 

A complete example of buy without thinking first


----------



## Rob3rt (17 Apr 2014)

Mavic Ellipse track wheels
Continental Gatorskin tyres


----------



## Graham (17 Apr 2014)

A galibier neck warmer/buff/whatever things - rubbish.

Sure there's some other stuff lurking about the garage that I can't face selling on eBay at a loss!


----------



## DiddlyDodds (18 Apr 2014)

All the cheap things i have bought , that pretty much had to be re-bought with good items at the correct price.
Yet i still do it ..... just cant help think its cheap , it will be ok ,, then oh no done it again.


----------



## Easytigers (18 Apr 2014)

SPD-SL pedals...faffed around with them for a few months and then returned to M520s (which I always loved and don't really know why I ever tried something different!). Annoyingly, I'd given away three pairs of M520s to friends saying how good they were when starting to go clipless...ended up having to buy new ones!


----------



## Pikey (18 Apr 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Mavic Ellipse track wheels
> Continental Gatorskin tyres



+1 for the gatorskins, I've bought and given away two sets over the last year after realising it's like using cartwheels on the bike.

But then I regret buying conti four seasons too, as they developed cuts in them after even being within a km of broken glass or roads that are not polished flat. Lasted a week then folded and left in our porch in disgust.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Apr 2014)

Muddyfox alloy pedals - After breaking the horrible ones on the knockabout bike I found these discounted to a fiver and got a pair. They seemed okay for the money so I got some for the Raleigh too (as the bearings on the original pedals were on their way out)

The grip was poor in wet weather and the left one on the Raleigh snapped off after about 6 months. (The previous day I'd cycled up the Long Mynd - _really _glad it didn't happen then )

Lesson learned and both bikes have decent quality pedals fitted now.


----------



## outlash (18 Apr 2014)

Like others, it's mostly the cheap crap that you buy in the hope it's a bargain when in fact the old adage 'you get what you pay for' applies. Memorably, the Sports Direct SPD touring shoes where the cleat was ripped from the sole where I tried to unclip at a junction.

I also couldn't get on with the Triban 3 I bought online blind. It should have fit but it didn't and was sold on within a few months.

Tony.


----------



## lip03 (18 Apr 2014)

Numerous things from China via eBay.... my fake catlike helmet for instance.... I look like I have had some major surgery when I put it on... safe to say it went to the tip!


----------



## JasonHolder (19 Apr 2014)

Campag chorus groupset. Pretty disgusting.


----------



## Donger (19 Apr 2014)

*Kickstands* ..... I ve bought 3 of them over the years, and not one of them fits the frame of my bike perfectly. To fit one in a way that actually props your bike up properly, you always end up leaving it sticking out just exactly where your left ankle occasionaly brushes against it while pedalling. (Not all the time, but just often enough for it to start playing on your mind and driving you nuts). You then adjust it slightly and your bike falls over. Grrr!


----------



## alans (20 Apr 2014)

I've not been dis-satisfied with any of the cheap stuff I've bought ;possibly because my expectations are always related to cost.
I have however regretted selling all of the bikes I've sold.


----------



## Kies (20 Apr 2014)

Adjustable stem. Kack!


----------



## youngoldbloke (20 Apr 2014)

Michelin Pro 3 Race tyres, unusable after less than 1000km, cut up really badly on anything other than perfect surfaces.


----------



## winjim (20 Apr 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Campag chorus groupset. Pretty disgusting.


I'm considering this groupset. What didn't you like about it?


----------



## JasonHolder (20 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE="winjim, post: 3037753, member: I'm considering this groupset. What didn't you like about it?[/QUOTE]

Hi.
I'll start off with the good points-could get down low and hold onto levers with forearms on bar without shifting or holding cables like I do with shimano. Then end

I found it VERY clunky. The front derailer travels too far (ratio relative to lever) jammed chains i found common. Levers are made really cheaply and look cheap. Tiagra looks much much nicer compared.


----------



## Davidc (20 Apr 2014)

Continental inner tubes. (10 of them to get a low price!)


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (22 Apr 2014)

Decathlon are normally good but...

BTwin/VP SPD clone cleats with a single hole backplate

Had cheap Aldi shoes before and been fine, but with these cheap cleats, the short surface area gave little reinforcement and ended up with the rigid sole splitting after a few weeks. Maybe the cleats would have been OK with better shoes, I know the shoes would have been OK with better cleats


----------



## Mile195 (23 Apr 2014)

I once bought a cheapo folding bike off of ebay on a whim. I thought it might be useful on the odd day that I had to use the train to get to work. It took longer to fold and unfold at each end than it did just to walk to the station. It had wheels the size of childrens party plates yet weighed about the same as a Hummer. I have used wheelbarrows with better handling.

Oddly I got £10 more than I paid for it when I put it back on ebay, so I guess one could say it was a wise investment...


----------



## Downward (5 May 2014)

furball said:


> Seakskinz gloves. Impossible to get all five fingers into a glove at the same time due to the lining twizzeling up. I've since heard others saying how good they are so I assume the design has improved.



Yes but once your hands start sweating you can't get them back on if you take them off


----------



## EltonFrog (5 May 2014)

Ortleib handlebar bag, did the job but rattled like feck, took it off after one tour, it's sitting in the garage getting in the way.


----------

